# Shad lures and



## ComeOnFish

Does anyone fish for shad? What kinds of lures do you use? Do shad bite on the surface, a few feet down or on the bottom?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## shadyfisher85

Fish for shad with shad darts bounced off the bottom atleast american and hickory shad. The run should be starting very soon on the susky. As far as the mud or gizzard shad, I think they are vegetarian and really only eat plant matter, I've only caught them by snagging.


----------



## ComeOnFish

I am talking about American Hickory Shad. Do you add soft lure on the shad darts? I am going to try Fletcher's Boat house and OccoQuan River. Does anyone have the info about the kayak launch sites or parking?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## shadyfisher85

When the shad are running good, a plain shad dart should work fine. I'm also interested in fishing out of Fletcher's boat house, but not for shad. I'm hoping to get into some of the many other species in the area: Bass, Walleye, Blue cats, Striper, Snakehead. I know that Fletcher's boat house rents kayaks but I don't know how it works if you launch your own kayak. I would assume there is a launch fee.


----------



## Openboat

At Fletchers, we have put in from the far end of the parking lot. A smile and good manners has always gotten us through the shore fisherman. The water is fast and flipping is always possible. We have had good luck staying on the slower side of the river and letting the bigger boats line up in the middle.
Double drop rig of shad darts is the norm, this takes you deeper than a single dart. Letting them settle to the bottom and flipping them up occasionally is a good way to start. (Yes we get snagged, cast downstream.) We only tip the darts with worms or fishbites when we want a few perch for dinner.


----------



## JapaneseZero

Ive launched out of fletchers similar to open boat and usually anchor in the big eddy. I use a double drop rig and generally have one bigger dart and one smaller one. Most of the bites were coming on the smaller dart. Id like to take some bigger shiners there and let one swim around my boat with a baitcaster/clicker rod and reel setup. I stayed clear of the faster water, the river is cold and I didnt feel like taking the drink.


----------



## cducer

I catch shad on flies.... small flashy streamers. not sure if during the run they are feeding but more of a reaction strike. Back in the day we used small spoons, small spinners and of course shad darts. when summer comes after the spawn they are feeding and the same lures work.


----------



## fish123

Here's an article I wrote on it.

http://anglingandrew.blogspot.com/


----------



## news_watch

in-line weight, red bead, swivel, 18 inch leader, shad dart


----------



## AtlantaKing

Huh, I thought I was the only one that does that. However, except for the shad dart, I use a crappie jig with a curly tail. It works great and are usually a lot cheaper!


----------



## ComeOnFish

Thanks a lot. It looks I am the only one who didn't know anything about ptotmac fishing. Are we fishing in MD water or DC water? Do I need DC license?

Joe


----------



## uncdub13

AtlantaKing said:


> However, except for the shad dart, I use a crappie jig with a curly tail. It works great and are usually a lot cheaper!


yes


----------



## ComeOnFish

I found that I need DC Fishing License to fish the VA side Chain Bridge and Fletcher's

Joe


----------



## news_watch

uncdub13 said:


> yes


Dart or jig.
Silver or gold.
It's all good.
When do the dogs bloom?


----------



## ComeOnFish

I am going to stop by Chain Bridge (VA side) today or tomorrow during a lunch break without a kayak. I just printed the DC fishing license. I have a few shad darts and a few 1" spoons. I am ready to go.

Joe


----------



## yakattacker

That's really surprising they make you get a DC license to fish on the VA side.. I wouldn't have thought of that and definitely would have been in violation.. thanks for the info. Good luck and wish I could join you. Getting chilly out there again 




ComeOnFish said:


> I am going to stop by Chain Bridge (VA side) today or tomorrow during a lunch break without a kayak. I just printed the DC fishing license. I have a few shad darts and a few 1" spoons. I am ready to go.
> 
> Joe


----------



## ComeOnFish

I went to Chain Bridge yesterday during a lunch break. I found the parking lot for 5-8 vehicles. The parking lot was right below the over path (George Washington Memorial PKWY.) on Glebe RD. There was no parking space available close by. There are very limited parking spaces by the road (Chain Bridge Road) from the Bridge toward Mclean. But it will be quite a walk. 
I carried one rod and a small waist pack. This place is not for old people. I had to hop from rocks to rocks to cross the small creek. I thought about wearing a light wader for this place. There were fast currents and swirls. I think I can safely wade many shallow water. 

I cast a small spoon for an hour without a luck. I saw a black bird swallowing a 8-9” shiny fish. The shiny fish was not a WP for sure. It was skinner than WP and shiny-silvery scales. I do not know if it was the same kind of shad we were talking about. I did not see any visual signs of fish. I don't know if I can see Shad on the surface when they come in full force.

Joe


----------



## skunk king

shad will break on the surface. I've had the best luck for them with spoons. And they're running strong yet. I've only seen a couple Americans caught and heard of just a few hickories. You may have seen a herring being taken by the bird, but they aren't in good either so who knows.


----------



## JapaneseZero

probably a herring as skunk king said. Be very careful wading in that area. there are a few deaths a year there from people going in and getting pinned to a rock. I dont wade that part of the river and wear a pfd most of the time.


----------



## news_watch

Gizzards, not American or Hickory

http://www2.timesdispatch.com/news/...are-swimming-up-the-james-to-spawn-ar-918840/


----------



## Mobcrack

Hit the river downtown RVA again yesterday on a falling tide, 20 cast= 5 hickory and two white shad, rain ran me off. They are thick early this year.


----------



## ComeOnFish

So, I can eat shad as long as I caught them on a spoon. How is the taste? 

joe


----------



## AtlantaKing

You can't keep hickory or American shad in DC waters. The gizzard shad are fine, but I wouldn't try to eat those (good catfish bait, though).


----------



## dena

I use a Sabiki rig to catch Shad. Cut the rig into 3 equal lengths, they usually have 6 hooks per rig, so you get 3 rigs in one. I tie a loop on each end of my shortened rig. Tie one loop to your main line, the other end gets enough weight to get me to the bottom. Drag the weight along the bottom, and hold on. If the fish are there, you will get bit.

If you sweeten each hook with a worm, or tiny piece of shrimp, you will catch more than Shad.


----------



## Mobcrack

Fished downtown RVA on Sunday, very cold. Fishing was slow, in 2 hours i picked up about 15 and a few herring, only three females. I hear the meat is good to eat, i just catch them for fun and keep the females for the roe, it is very very good. Fry or broil whole egg sac or mix it up in eggs and fry like pancakes! Nothing better


----------

